# Disque dur externe iMac g4?



## Kiki57 (5 Février 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde j'aimerais savoir ce qu'est ce qui se trouve sous cet IMac sur cette photo?
Un disque dur externe lumineux?
Merci!

http://www.wap.org/journal/imacreview/imac.jpg


----------



## Oizo (7 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

C'est un hub USB/FireWire qui fait aussi range câble et base lumineuse pour l'iMac.

http://www.welovemacs.com/noname7.html


----------



## Invité (7 Février 2012)

Ouah, 130$ il y'a combien temps ?


----------



## Oizo (7 Février 2012)

5 ans environ


----------



## Kiki57 (7 Février 2012)

Merci pour les reponses! Ça se trouve en occasion ou un équivalent rétroeclairé?


----------

